# New tortoise habitat



## TortBrain (Aug 21, 2011)

Hoho..! 
Thanks to my lovely wife for persuading my naggy mom to let me expend my tortoise habitat
Below is a pic of it, nothing amazing thou.
Cheers!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 21, 2011)

TortBrain said:


> Hoho..!
> Thanks to my lovely wife for persuading my naggy mom to let me expend my tortoise habitat
> Below is a pic of it, nothing amazing thou.
> Cheers!



I like it! Looks like you put a lot of time and care into it! Good luck!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice habitat and beuatiful torts!


----------



## hali (Aug 21, 2011)

owww so tiny and cute


----------



## coreyc (Aug 21, 2011)

Look's good I wish it was a little bigger do they have and outside enclosure?


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great! Why did your mom have to be persuaded? Does the enclosure take up her space?  Tehehehe


----------



## TortBrain (Aug 21, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Look's good I wish it was a little bigger do they have and outside enclosure?



How I wish I had a outside enclosure for them..
I'm staying on the 11th story apartment. 
They were once "outside" sun tanning. 1 of the ST climb onto the other ST and crawl out of their tub. Went I realize, the ST was few steps away from dropping down a 11th story apartment. I've recorded it down as I thought it was my last time seeing that little ST.
BUT, maybe it can touch the ground and so it U-turn back??
Really scare the hell out of us..



Sky2Mina said:


> Looks great! Why did your mom have to be persuaded? Does the enclosure take up her space?  Tehehehe



Yeah Mina, it took up her space. Thou the apartment belongs to me and my wife.
She thought that I'm getting a long slim tank. Who knows, it's bigger then what she expect. Lol!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 21, 2011)

Good for your wife! Next your going to have to start expanding upwards.


----------



## Rosiek15 (Aug 21, 2011)

what do you have under the cuddle bone im afraid to leave mine in her tank because i dont want her eating coir with it ?


----------



## TortBrain (Aug 21, 2011)

I left the cuttle bone on the rock & hay.
Cheers!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## TortBrain (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to share their recent pic.
Crossing fingers to add a new member this weekend


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 11, 2011)

They all are beautiful!!! Im jealous..lol.


----------

